# Rinse solution for Milwaukee pH meters?



## sour_grapes (Dec 13, 2013)

I bought a Milwaukee MW101 _p_H meter, and have a question about solutions. I was able to find the calibration solutions, the storage solution, and the cleaning solution in large (220 ml) bottles. However, they only seem to make the Rinse Solution (M10000B) in the 20 ml sachets. You are supposed to rinse the meter in this solution each time.

What do people on WMT do before putting your meter away? Do you buy the one-use sachets? Do you rinse it with regular water? Do you rinse it with Storage solution or 7.01 Solution? 

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Paul, once again you'll get numerous answers so I'll tell you what I do with no issues. I rinse with distilled water and I store it in the same. 
I would skip buying storage solution and use either distilled water or I believe it's the 4.0 solution you can use. 
I wish we could have convinced you on a different Ph Meter though.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 13, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Paul, once again you'll get numerous answers so I'll tell you what I do with no issues. I rinse with distilled water and I store it in the same.
> I would skip buying storage solution and use either distilled water or I believe it's the 4.0 solution you can use.



Thanks. I figured a common-sense protocol like that *must* be acceptable.

Did you really mean to store in the 4.0, not the 7.0?



> I wish we could have convinced you on a different Ph Meter though.



Wait, one of the reasons I chose it was because Julie was so happy with her MW102! (Plus I got a good deal on it from craigslist.)


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 13, 2013)

Oops my bad. I thought a read Phep 5. I'm getting use to my new glasses and old age. Lmao. You got a good one. I really thought it was the 4.0 or3.0 buffer solution to use. I just buy the large bottles of each. Ibglowin or Steve can say for sure which is better.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 13, 2013)

Probes are typically stored in a saturated potassium chloride solution (KCl). That's what I use. And I agree with distilled or deionized water for rinsing. I would suggest letting it soak for an hour or so in pH 4 buffer solution before you do calibration. That seems to give me the best results for calibration.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 13, 2013)

This is from a direct conversation with the manufacturer. 

Never wash or store with distilled water!

You can use 4.01 as storage solution. 

Do not let probes dry out. 

Once open solution will start to go bad or will not allow accurate readings. If you have large bottles pour some in a small container and use that up before opening up large bottles again.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 14, 2013)

Long term storage in distilled water is not good but certainly no problem to rinse with it.


----------



## Julie (Dec 14, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> ...........
> 
> Wait, one of the reasons I chose it was because Julie was so happy with her MW102! (Plus I got a good deal on it from craigslist.)



And I still am!!!!!!! I use storage solution only because I have some, when I am out of that I will just use the 4.01 solution


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Dec 14, 2013)

We stock 7.01 and 4.01 solutions in small packets ( 20 ml ) and 230 ml (7.77 oz). Also the storage and cleaning solutions. 
http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=25_57
oops, need the get the cleaning and storage solutions on the site...


----------



## Stevew1 (Dec 16, 2013)

What pH meter would you recommend? I am looking to purchase one.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 16, 2013)

Phep 4 or 5. (Red) I paid @ $100.00 for it. (98128 was the number). 

Buy some solution when you order it. You can also test % of acid. You will need solution for that too. Here is a tutorial on how to accomplish that

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/how-take-acid-test-ph-meter-11244/


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Stevew1 said:


> What pH meter would you recommend? I am looking to purchase one.



Milwaukee MW102. Many of us have been using this for a while now and love it.


----------



## Stevew1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you. Hoping to improve my winrmaking.


----------

